# Adjusting to taste



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all,

A couple of years ago I made, with the Sumatran Mocha blend I buy from Exchange roasters in Clitheroe, a coffee that the missus described as 'the king in the north' because it was the best she'd had above even the artisan cafes in our locality.

Needless to say this was pure luck and I haven't been able to reproduce this despite buying a new Cherub coffee machine.

I've decided I'm going to commit to making another kotn and have looked at articles with a view to learning. One that stood out was this:

http://www.home-barista.com/tips/espresso-101-how-to-adjust-dose-and-grind-setting-by-taste-t16968.html

But at the end it goes on to say that these tips won't work for Sumatran blends.

My question is why not?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Will


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Starters would be weighing in and weighing out . So you can repeat and adjust a recipe .

Honestly not sure why a Sumatran blend would behave differently to another if you are adjusting your recipe via taste

If prefer this take on adjusting espresso recipes

http://www.baristahustle.com/espresso-recipes-putting-it-all-together/


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah I'm getting accurate brewing ratio/time and the coffee is acceptable.

But I've had accidental god shots and want to get them more consistently now that I've upgraded to a more consistent machine!

I'll have a look at that diagram once I've finished work, thanks


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok just looked anyway (lunch break). That diagram is a pretty good steer! I should taste my espresso shots more - I don't like espresso (I drink mostly milk based) and it's something I need to acquire instead of always depending on the missus


----------

